# 4/7/12 Fort McRee Jetties Dive



## Haulin' Ash

I saw some threads recently asking about flounder and sheephead in the pass. I figured I would share this dive for the inshore PFF members. Sorry I didnt spend a lot of time on this video. 

On Sat. (4/7/12), after diving off-shore the previous day and camping at McRee the night before, we dove the Ft. McRee jetties and use up the last of our tanks.

The vis wasn’t great but it was still a great dive. It was hard to just let the flounder swim away, but we had a cooler fool of fresh fish from the day before and had been eating fresh grilled fish and ceviche like kings out on the island all night.

Plenty of Flounder, Gags, Sheepshead, Redfish swimming around on the jetties.

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Brad King

Great video thanks!


----------



## robbiewoodcutter

really enjoyed the video ,,twice


----------



## JoshH

is it only illegal to spear fish? are knives considered spears!?! cool video


----------



## robbiewoodcutter

really thinking about taking a scuba course everytime i see one of these videos.


----------



## Haulin' Ash

JoshH said:


> is it only illegal to spear fish? are knives considered spears!?! cool video


"Spearfishing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish through the instrumentality of a hand or mechanically propelled, single or multi-pronged spear or lance, barbed or barbless, operated by a person swimming at or below the surface of the water." The use of powerheads, bangsticks, and rebreathers remains prohibited."

In short; yes. A knife is still spearfishing. I have stuck a flounder with my knife in the past (where spearfishing was allowed). There is nothing to it. No worries though man. There are plenty of places to spearfish. I love using a rod and reel too. :thumbsup:


----------



## marmidor

Great video keep them coming.


----------



## hjorgan

OK can you use a stick, string and bait underwater to catch the flounder?
Not spearfishing!


----------



## marmidor

hjorgan said:


> OK can you use a stick, string and bait underwater to catch the flounder?
> Not spearfishing!


How bout a dip net then put them on a stringer??? Haha just kidding.


----------



## Kenton

Way cool!


----------



## naclh2oDave

That is great footage. Thanks the video. I like the flounder wisperer, good stuff.


----------



## Haulin' Ash

marmidor said:


> How bout a dip net then put them on a stringer??? Haha just kidding.


 
I need to make a large slurp gun. something that will suck em up just long enough to then blow them into a mesh bag. :whistling:


----------



## Gulfcity

Man that video just got my heart rate up! Thanks!


----------



## PompNewbie

looked like a prison riot with all the "convicts" running around..
Thanks for sharing


----------



## below me

cool vid!


----------



## joeyheaf

awesome video, that was a brave flounder!


----------



## marmidor

Haulin' Ash said:


> I need to make a large slurp gun. something that will suck em up just long enough to then blow them into a mesh bag. :whistling:


Heck yeah man!!! That would be awesome!!!


----------



## snakeman14

Thats awesome guys! Thanks alot for sharing!


----------



## supatooma15

Dude thats awsome!


----------



## capnjustin

I don't know much about scuba diving- this looks awesome by the way. Is it a big concern that a fishing boat or two pulls up and starts chunking hooks all around you? I guess you have to carry a knife or two just in case.


----------



## Haulin' Ash

As long as you don’t bite the hook, you should be okay! :shifty:

J/K, I have never worried about it to be honest. You can hear the boats on the surface, and off-shore when I hear one really close throttle back, I will look up for a minute and watch for an anchor. 

I have never worried about hooks while diving, but I can remember many occasions where I was on a boat, fishing with someone where every time I heard their bail click back on their rod, the hair on my neck would stand up. You know the type; the guy that either has 50 lbs of lead swinging around on 8 lb test, or just has 50 treble hooks ripping through the air.

Judgment plays a huge role too I guess. If it had been a parking lot on the jetties that morning, I wouldn’t have gone there (for safety and courtesy). Being a shore dive, we also had a flag on a buoy right above us at the surface. You can see my buddy Zach hauling it around in the video. 

I do always carry two knives just in case though.


----------



## capnjustin

That makes sense. I guess if it's a Saturday and full of boats and fishermen it would be silly to try and dive. Looks like something I would love to do! I have only been scuba diving in a swimming pool. :thumbsup:


----------



## below me

capnjustin said:


> That makes sense. I guess if it's a Saturday and full of boats and fishermen it would be silly to try and dive. Looks like something I would love to do! I have only been scuba diving in a swimming pool. :thumbsup:


Give it a shot. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## DougBaker

I would love to hook up with you guys and dive one day. Just moved down here from Maryland and looking forward to diving the gulf. Taking my advanced course in Hawaii in June. After that I'm good. Loved the video. Thanks.

Doug


----------



## fishnfrenzy

AWESOME freaking vid dude!Makes me want to go jump in some water now. Wait...oh yeah.... I don't dive! Keep 'em coming.:thumbup:


----------



## cobe killer

great video and music too!!!


----------



## Garbo

Dang.



.


----------



## Seachaser 186

I was watching all the sheephead in what semed to be shallow water. This season we were catching them on average in 60 ft. of water on the bottom. Those fish looked to be in shallow water and not even cruising the bottom. Can you tell us the approx. depth of the dive you were filming and which jetty?


----------



## Haulin' Ash

The whole dive was on the north jetty shown below. I never noticed going below 40 feet or so. We saw sheephead from about 20 ft on the north, all the way around the point and back to about 20 ft on the south.


----------



## CORNBREAD616

I just wanted to say thanks for the awesome video and great taste in some back ground music. That was great. Really makes you think of what all you miss from above.


----------



## wdrummel

That is awesome!


----------



## MartiMar

Thanks for the clip i really enjoyed it .
Was my first time seeing beneath the surface the water of the jetties.
Thanks a lot


----------

